# Question a propos de l'IPad



## warzaa96 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,j'ai un IPad depuis Noël.Au début je pouvais faire stopper la rotation de l écran grace au petit "interrupteur" en dessus des commandes de son( a droite quand on le tient normalement).Mais désormais quand j'utilise l'interrupteur L'IPad coupe le son et plus la rotation.Je ne sais pas si c'est depuis la MAJ(car je l'ai mis à jour récemment).En tout cas cela n'est pas dû au réglages car je les ai réinitialisés pour vérifier.
Merci de vos réponses.
Warzaa96


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2011)

C'est en effet la MAJ qui provoque ce changement. 

Bien nul de la part d'Apple


----------



## warzaa96 (5 Janvier 2011)

Oui parce que maintenant je galère avec mon IPad si je le bouge unn tout petit peu penché l image change de coté..c'est très nul.Parce que si on y pense le son sa peut le baisser au minimum en maintenant déja le bouton réduire pendant quelques secondes.
En tous cas merci de ton information.


----------



## iKitsune (7 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux verrouiller la rotation de l'écran en double-cliquant sur le bouton central et en glissant vers la droite pour afficher les commandes de l'iPod etcelles du verrouillage.

Désolé si j'ai pas compris ou si je suis hors-sujet.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2011)

C'ets bien ça. mais ça reste nul de changer cette fonction. la, c'est long, ça coupe la video le temps de faire la manipulation et c'est loin d'être intuitif.


----------



## effixe_fr (13 Janvier 2011)

Hello,
J'ai lu dans un article que la prochaine version de iOS te permettra de paramétrer cette option depuis un menu (Mute/Rotation).





C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2011)

Oui, ça serait une très bonne chose. Vivement la prochaine version voir si cela se confirme.


----------



## bernie14 (24 Janvier 2011)

iKitsune a dit:


> Tu peux verrouiller la rotation de l'écran en double-cliquant sur le bouton central et en glissant vers la droite pour afficher les commandes de l'iPod etcelles du verrouillage.
> 
> Désolé si j'ai pas compris ou si je suis hors-sujet.



bonjour,
 je vous lis car je viens d'acheter un iPad 64go wifi et je "patauge" un peu en le decouvrant , en effet le fait de tourner l'ipad en horizontal avait pour effet de modifier l'axe de l'image , hors sans que j'en comprenne la raison je ne peux plus beneficier de cette fonction ,l'image reste axe vertical. pourquoi?
j'ai lu les contribution de chacun mais je double clic et je ne trouve aucune commande pour changer cela.merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2011)

Pour changer la rotation, il faut double cliquer sur le bouton central. Un menu apparait en bas. Il faut le faire glisser vers la droite pour voir apparaitre les commandes supplémentaires, dont celle de verrouillage/déverrouillage de la rotation de l'écran.


----------



## bernie14 (24 Janvier 2011)

OK merci 

je suis tres heureux d'avoir retrouvé cette possibilité

bernie


----------

